# Fire pump



## jtom (Oct 27, 2017)

What code requires a fire pump flow switch to be installed after the control valve on a fire pump riser?I assume it is done this way for maintenance.Any code sections would be appreciated.


----------



## cda (Oct 27, 2017)

Ok there are a lot of valves when there is a fire pump set up


A little more detail ?? 

Each sprinkler riser will have one



So I cannot remember if one is needed on the discharge side or not.

Will try to look at the book later today


----------



## cda (Oct 27, 2017)

Good video not sure if it answers your question, have not seen it in awhile 



If I did it right (this is the first time I've ever used Dropbox) using the link below you *should* be able to download the fire pump tutorial. I hope this works.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/t580c1k4m0u81yi/Fire%20P...


----------



## cda (Oct 27, 2017)

jtom said:


> What code requires a fire pump flow switch to be installed after the control valve on a fire pump riser?I assume it is done this way for maintenance.Any code sections would be appreciated.




Do you want to restate your question

Or add or define some of the terms you use.

Did not look at the book yet

I am thinking

a. when ever the pump runs you will get a pump run condition, even without water flowing.

b. each riser will have a flow indicator, so that will tell water flow and which riser is flowing

c. standpipe may be the only one with out a flow, depending on how it is set up


----------



## RLGA (Oct 27, 2017)

Have you looked at NFPA 20, _Installation of Stationary Pumps for Fire Protection_?


----------



## cda (Oct 27, 2017)

I believe

*Insurance Engineer*


*Is the resident fire pump expert*

*You might private mail him*


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Oct 30, 2017)

jtom said:


> What code requires a fire pump flow switch to be installed after the control valve on a fire pump riser?I assume it is done this way for maintenance.Any code sections would be appreciated.



Fire pump flow switch??? Most times the fire pump, if automatic starting,  comes on via drop in water pressure. Perhaps explain what you have and will try to help.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Oct 31, 2017)

It might be for the fire alarm system.


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 9, 2017)

I have never seen a flow switch in any sully or discharge piping for a pump assembly.  Is this a vertical installation?


----------

